# Sticky  DSG Forum FAQ



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

*DSG Forum FAQ - Please read before posting*

The DSG or Direct Shift Gearbox Transmission is the world's first production dual clutch semi automatic gearbox. The system was developed for Audi by BorgWarner for use in the companies Audi TT 3.2V6, and was so well received it is now used in much of the Volkswagen Audi Group range.
The purpose of this forum is to discuss DSG and build a knowledge base for DSG owners and people interested in the technology. It is not a place for bashing and arguing.
-----------
*Info*
How does DSG work and what is it really?
The Ultimate DSG Knowledge Base
-----------
*DIY's and How-to's*
DIY - How to make your own VAS6262 for DSG fluid service - _ZWStewart_
DIY - DSG Fluid Change PDF File - _PDF File linked_
How to use Launch Control - YouTube Video by unitedgti


_Modified by svander at 11:26 AM 6-27-2007_


----------

